# rock hard lumpy round stools,help!



## 17553 (Apr 2, 2005)

i take miralax and stool softeners and have a bm every day but the first part is painfull its comes out in small round pieces then lumpy and finally soft.i cannot understand why i eat fiber drink lots of water ,eat fruit and resorted to a blended diet and baby food but it comes out the same way ,can any tell me if they gone threw this and how to deal ,my gi cannot help all he say is ,i have to deal with it.


----------

